# Any idea what breed this poor puppy is???



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

My guess is a white Shepard/aussie cross but i'm not sure at all. ;p I can tell veryyy cute though : )


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I also think a shepherd mix.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Really? He is very small though. There was another pic of him in a cat bed. My guess is that he is only about 10 lbs. And his little feet are tiny.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I just got an email from the owners daughter. She said she cant take the pup cause she already has 4. He is a Podenco? I googled it and it looks to be like a greyhound type of hunting dog. He is really small so he must be younger than 6 mos....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Look how skinnny he is :-( 
I have no clue what he is but his blue eyes could be Aussie.
What did I tell you about looking on for more dogs!!!!! Crazy dog lady  
If I had the room and money I would be doing the same thing...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I just got an email from the owners daughter. She said she cant take the pup cause she already has 4. He is a Podenco? I googled it and it looks to be like a greyhound type of hunting dog. He is really small so he must be younger than 6 mos....


*nods* I had no idea looking at his pic, but guessed that he was one of those foreign dogs we don't have over here... 

Handsome dogs from the pics I glanced at... pharoah hound relatives..










If he's a greyhound, he likely isn't that much underweight (the number one reason why I would be a bad greyhound owner is they all look undernourished to me). But he does look really young in that pic. And he has gold eyes<:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I see maybe a bit of jack russel in him. I'm trying to think of other small breeds that have a longer nose like this guy.

Poor thing... that picture showing how skinny he is made me feel sick.  Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh*

Poor little guy-so skinny.

Aren't they available in the evening. Hope you can get him!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Just looks like a typical lurcher pup to me. Very sweet.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

My first thought was an ibizian hound mix


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I may be headed out this weekend to pick up this poor little puppy...he is suppose to be 6 months old and is in horrible shape. I would go get him now but they said they arnt free till Saturday. Dont really undertand the situation but I think they said they found him, and cant keep him. He is emaciated and very fearful and doesnt leave his dog bed...We are moving Saturday so this really isnt the best timing but when I see puppies in need....
> 
> Any ideas what this little guy is. He is really small. Obviously a terrier mix but I am stumped. I think hes really cute and my heart is broke about him.
> 
> Thanks


Ok You said that the people said he was Podenco, so I searched it on google and this is what i found. REAL SOCIEDAD CANINA ESPAÑA . If you move down the page just a little there's a completely decription of that breed of dog and I thought it might help.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Wire haired JRT/Italian greyhound maybe?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok we talked to them again and we are set to go pick this little guy up saturday. They are uncertain of his age and he has no name. He is a cross between Galgo and Podenco. I understand both of these are thin dogs but this puppy is way too underweight. They have said he has a lot of emotional issues....this is going to be a hard task. Nothing makes me more angry than abused puppies. I will update Saturday with pics of him after we get him. Here are pics of the 2 breeds that he is.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Fortunately, puppies seem to bounce back faster than adult dogs, so hopefully a lot of R&R and TLC will help him get over his fears. Bless you for taking this guy in.


----------

